# Game 2, Bucks vs Cavs, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (1-0) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (1-1).
> 
> WHEN:7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/177063271.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Jennings came through with a big shot at the end, but they could have put it away a bit sooner. 

2-0 to start the season is pretty good.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

First time in seven years that we have started 7-0. Jennings was clutch last night and also had another 13 assist game. Looking real good as a distributor this year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Great start for Jennings this year... the Bucks need to sign him up for the long haul.


----------

